# New Natural Balance LID Formulas



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

I know a lot of people on here feed the Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck formula, so I thought I'd pass this info along. I got an email today that NB is now offering two additional limited ingredient formulas (LID) for cats, Green Pea & Salmon and Green Pea & Chicken.

*Green Pea & Salmon*
*INGREDIENTS:* Peas, Salmon Meal, Pea Protein, Salmon, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Choline Chloride, Methionine, Taurine, Natural Tocopherols, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6),Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.
*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:* Crude Protein 30% min, Crude Fat 12% min, Crude Fiber 8% max, Moisture 10% max.

*Green Pea & Chicken*
*INGREDIENTS:* Peas, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Pea Protein, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Choline Chloride, Methionine, Taurine, Natural Tocopherols, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.
*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:* Crude Protein 30% min, Crude Fat 12% min, Crude Fiber 8% max, Moisture 10% max.

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/catformulas/allergy.html


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

stupid question here, lol dose "Limited ingredient" mean that its only out for a short time? or is that like the name? lol i know im dumb >_< hahaha


----------



## drpepperheather (Dec 19, 2008)

Vortex said:


> stupid question here, lol dose "Limited ingredient" mean that its only out for a short time? or is that like the name? lol i know im dumb >_< hahaha


Limited ingredient just means there are not very many ingredients in the formula. =) This is desirable when dealing with pets that have food allergies. Less ingredients means less chance that they will be allergic to something in the food (and can be helpful when trying to pinpoint just what it is that they are allergic to.)


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

ohhhh xD Thanks, haha i feel so dumb today, i think i need a nap :roll: hahaha


----------

